
What was the first computer you bought, what were some of your favorite games? - RmDen
http://sqlservercode.blogspot.com/2016/11/what-was-first-computer-you-bought-what.html
======
sharemywin
TI 99 4a

hunt the wampus.

I built a knife jumping game in basic needed a tape recorder to save the game.

I played voodoo castle at school. TSR-80.

------
MikeTV
Commodore 64

M.U.L.E, Frogger, Q*bert, Commando, Royal Rescue, ...

------
jvenable
Timex Sinclair 1000 and Maniac Mobile Mazogs...

